# 2 year old Thoroughbred



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Bentley just turned 2 today. He still has some growing and filling out to do but I wanted to see what you guys think so far on his conformation. He is just on pasture and isn't being worked at all.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Those legs!! They go for miles! lol I like him =D I see a long back, long pasterns, weakish coupling and a straight shoulder. His legs appear to be clean and straight, but would need better pictures of his legs to really tell. I really like him he is a nicer built TB in my book. What are your plans for him?


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

bitinsane said:


> Those legs!! They go for miles! lol I like him =D I see a long back, long pasterns, weakish coupling and a straight shoulder. His legs appear to be clean and straight, but would need better pictures of his legs to really tell. I really like him he is a nicer built TB in my book. What are your plans for him?


When I start him under saddle he's just going to be a trail horse for a while. I'm thinking of maybe doing hunters? I'm not sure. Is it possible to tell what discipline he would excel in?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

He has a sweet and mellow expression. I think he will look better in another year, as right now he is quite downhill. He has an average shoulder, but a high point of shoulder which will help him get his knees up nice and tight if you do jump him. His neck is a good length, but ties in a bit low at the withers. Nicely set withers, a bit long through the coupling, he is also a bit straight through the hind leg. To me his front legs are an area of concern for jumping, as he is light boned and back at the knee (most noticeable in the second photo). He should be fine as a trail horse though.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

. Typically his built down hill, and will grow more level as he gets older
. His neck isn’t that short but its slightly ewed and I think it will still be ewed when his older
. His wither isn’t to high
. His back is a tad to long when you want a short strong back
. A nice laid back shoulder which is at a similar angle to his front pasterns
. he will be more of a smoother ride than a bumpy ride
. His chest isn’t very deep or strong looking, but it will get better as he grows older
. He has a big head and hopefully he will grow into it
. I think his front legs are straight but the first photo the legs are to underneath him (camped under)
. His hind end is of a decent angle and will probably be round like a circle when he is older
. His hind legs are straight and a decent angle
. I have noticed that horses can appear to be camped under with their front legs but after a massage when they don’t have tightness in their shoulders they have straight front legs

If his Front legs are straight (need front on pictures and horse standing on level ground) when his older and his into a good shape I can see his bum would be round (at least decent), his neck will have a slight curve ontop, his back will be stronger because his back looks good now ! and his shoulder will have more strength I can see him being a trail riding horse, kids horse, low level dressage.

Really you can do most things low level and it depends how often and how much you do, but i dont recommend him to be barrel racing or western.

Now im trying to picture the horse older and with optimum muscling.

Temperament is very important, heart is what Is more important sometimes…his conformation isn’t terrible so he could surprise you.

Also Thoroughbreds are typically bred with dainty little legs which cause them to usually break down faster, but when i look at things horses in the wild would never live to 20 years old or hardly 15 years old. if you want him to live longer you probably shouldnt jump him over a metre or expect him to be a high level horse but that doesnt mean you wont have fun with him, and he might suprise you.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I don't plan on doing any serious competition with him. Just local schooling shows, hunter paces, and trail rides. He is going to be my forever horse so I want to take care of him. 

He has been downhill for a while now so I really hope it levels out eventually. He has never had very prominent withers but I guess its better than the typical TB shark fin withers.(someone told me he might be an appendix?). And his head is actually pretty small. He wears a cob size halter

I have some pics of the dam.(please note: she was rescued from a breeding farm that was shut down, so she was pretty skinny) I know they aren't the best for conformation but maybe you can see any faults that he could have inherited. One thing for sure I know is that he inherited her temperament. They are both real sweathearts


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He's such a handsome fellow and I think in another year he's going to be a real beau. How tall is he now?


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Endiku said:


> He's such a handsome fellow and I think in another year he's going to be a real beau. How tall is he now?


He is in between 15.2-15.3hh. It would be nice if he got a little taller but I doubt he'll hit anywhere in the 16h range


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

He has a lot of growing to do and, he will change radically this summer of he has access to good grass, which it looks like you have.

He looks as I like a young horse coming out of winter, covered but not fat. 

The one thing I will say and beg you not to do is to tie *any* horse to a gate.
I have in the last two years collected two horses that had been tied to gates, one on a piece of bailer twine, they pulled back, the gate either came off the hinges or broke, the horse panicked and got entangled breaking their legs. 
Another one from some years ago, pulled back, the gate flipped and the bolt entered his head killing him instantly.
Never worth the risk, tie him to the post rather than the gate.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Foxhunter said:


> He has a lot of growing to do and, he will change radically this summer of he has access to good grass, which it looks like you have.
> 
> He looks as I like a young horse coming out of winter, covered but not fat.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I never tie to gates. He was just there to take a pic. And the lead rope is just wrapped around. The moment he pulls back it will just slide off


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I think he looks great for a 2year old, but then again, I have a habit of comparing them to by now 4 year old 8)...but I think he'll grow out of some of the faults, minor faults anyways, that he has as a 2yr old!  Hes adorable!


----------

